# Meeko goes up in the world



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

He has finally managed it .He can now jump up on to the top of the wardrobe,I had hoped it would take a bit longer for him to work out how to do it.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Lets hope he doesn't use the curtains to get down :laugh: x


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

The ornaments around him look like fun too play with!!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Steverags said:


> The ornaments around him look like fun too play with!!!


Guess what .They were down on the floor long before Meeko decided he had had enough .He sat up there flicking them down one by one,luckily they were unbreakable and nothing has been put back up ,dont think there is any point.
:lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Ooooooooo I cant wait for him to try & launch himself at the lampshade :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Oooh theres a handy walkway to the other side of the room too :lol:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Ooooooooo I cant wait for him to try & launch himself at the lampshade :lol::lol::lol:


S*** hadnt thought of that. :scared: Doesnt have quite the same ring as "Swinging from the Chandeliers " does it.:lol::lol:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

paper ball (lampshade), curtains, feathers... what more could a cat want!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Kaitlyn said:


> Oooh theres a handy walkway to the other side of the room too :lol:


Yeah I had spotted that one though:thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Lets hope he doesn't use the curtains to get down :laugh: x


God I hope not .He used to climb up them when he was much smaller ,Doubt they would take his weight now:lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

No where in your home will ever be sacred again, I get the fear when I wake up and a hungry cat is staring down at me wanting breakfast


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> No where in your home will ever be sacred again, I get the fear when I wake up and a hungry cat is staring down at me wanting breakfast


That was the only place left to conquer and he has done it.:scared:Last week it was the shelves of the welsh dresser which are now totally bare as he uses them like a ladder to reach the top :eek6:Bed time tonight should be "interesting":lol::lol::lol:I hope the novelty wears of soon and the rooms can all return to something a bit less like there has been burglary


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> paper ball (lampshade), curtains, feathers... what more could a cat want!


I suppose it is like a kitten "toy shop":lol::lol:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> No where in your home will ever be sacred again, I get the fear when I wake up and a hungry cat is staring down at me wanting breakfast


After thinking there would be a "spy in the sky" at bedtime I put an old duvet folded on top of the wardrobe just incase he decided to sleep up there(I know "mad")where did he sleep on the pillow with his bum in my face as usual,never put a foot on the wardrobe


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ah the beauty of fitted wardrobes  No cats lurking at the top waiting to drop on you :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Ah the beauty of fitted wardrobes  No cats lurking at the top waiting to drop on you :lol:


You bad mother you where's the fun in that  :lol:


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Love the pic!:thumbup: Just when you think they can't be more of a little menace they go and prove you wrong!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Great pics:thumbup:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I am waiting for the "after" pics of the swept wardrobe top, the torn curtains, the broken ornaments and the shredded paper lampshade, a hand wringing Buffie clutching her pearls and twin set. And, oh of course, a rather smug looking Meeko! 

Great pics.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

buffie said:


> After thinking there would be a "spy in the sky" at bedtime I put an old duvet folded on top of the wardrobe just incase he decided to sleep up there(I know "mad")where did he sleep on the pillow with his bum in my face as usual,never put a foot on the wardrobe


Buffie I'm glad you wrote that as it makes me feel better for putting a fluffy throw on top of my wardrobe as both of mine sleep up there but never together but they don't like sleeping on my bed as my husband thrashes about too much in sleep.

Here you go kitties on my wardrobe (any excuse to show a picture)



















Oh and just in case to warn you the next place Monty then conquered was the kitchen cupboards


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> Buffie I'm glad you wrote that as it makes me feel better for putting a fluffy throw on top of my wardrobe as both of mine sleep up there but never together but they don't like sleeping on my bed as my husband thrashes about too much in sleep.
> [/IMG]


Having cats should be listed in a medical dictionary in the Psychiatry section.Is there such a thing as sanity in the world of cats.:lol:Love the pics,,Isnt it great if any body says we're mad we can blame the cats ,who can they blame 

Kitchen cupboards have already been conquered,I dont think there is much left that has yet to be explored(I will be proved wrong)


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> I am waiting for the "after" pics of the swept wardrobe top, the torn curtains, the broken ornaments and the shredded paper lampshade, a hand wringing Buffie clutching her pearls and twin set. And, oh of course, a rather smug looking Meeko!
> 
> Great pics.


You've been watching to many episodes of" Simons Cat":lol::lol. I think Meeko has too.:thumbup:The "after" pics will consist of a recycle bin full of bent and broken pieces of what used to be ornaments,furnishings ect ,with a not so smug Meeko with his little case ,perched right on top.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

buffie said:


> Having cats should be listed in a medical dictionary in the Psychiatry section.Is there such a thing as sanity in the world of cats.:lol:Love the pics,,Isnt it great if any body says we're mad we can blame the cats ,who can they blame
> 
> Kitchen cupboards have already been conquered,I dont think there is much left that has yet to be explored(I will be proved wrong)


The jump into the open fridge (half and half fridge freezer with fridge at top) was the one that really got me, thankfully he was so suprised that he made it he didn't manage to grab anything before I shooed him out


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> The jump into the open fridge (half and half fridge freezer with fridge at top) was the one that really got me, thankfully he was so suprised that he made it he didn't manage to grab anything before I shooed him out


I love the" Oh my god I made it expression"when they do something silly.
Been there done that .He has been shut in the fridge ,climbed in a basket of the freezer,lucky for him I am a seasoned cat slave and am more than aware what they can get up to :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

GreyHare said:


> The jump into the open fridge (half and half fridge freezer with fridge at top) was the one that really got me, thankfully he was so suprised that he made it he didn't manage to grab anything before I shooed him out


We have that problem  maybe Louie & Meeko were sepated at birth :lol::lol:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> We have that problem  maybe Louie & Meeko were sepated at birth :lol::lol:


Louie showing the moronic side of the feline race:lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Louie showing the moronic side of the feline race:lol:


 :lol::lol::lol: at least he's to big to get in there now :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> :lol::lol::lol: at least he's to big to get in there now :lol:


Wonder how he got so big, it couldn't possibly be the 24hr fridge access.......:lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Wonder how he got so big, it couldn't possibly be the 24hr fridge access.......:lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

How boring life must be for all the people out there who do not have to share their cuddlejacket or their rubber room with a member of the feline world:lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

buffie said:


> How boring life must be for all the people out there who do not have to share their cuddlejacket or their rubber room with a member of the feline world:lol::lol:


You mean all people dont have this sort of problem


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

buffie said:


> How boring life must be for all the people out there who do not have to share their cuddlejacket or their rubber room with a member of the feline world:lol::lol:


:lol::lol:I'd get very lonely


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

I always thought cats were easier than dogs but boy was I wrong and thats after owning a Saint Bernard


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> I always thought cats were easier than dogs but boy was I wrong and thats after owning a Saint Bernard


Yeah I used to have 9 Afghan Hounds most of which were in full coat and they were much less trouble.As for kittens in the wrong place D.B.I think you could have something in the separated at birth thing


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

buffie said:


> Yeah I used to have 9 Afghan Hounds most of which were in full coat and they were much less trouble.As for kittens in the wrong place D.B.I think you could have something in the separated at birth thing


Awww bless you've trained him to do the washing up already :lol:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

He looks pretty chuffed with himself!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

buffie said:


> Yeah I used to have 9 Afghan Hounds most of which were in full coat and they were much less trouble.


Gosh you hardly see them these days I remember seeing a few when I was little, wasn't What-a-mess based on an Afghan hound I loved those books and the telly programme.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> Gosh you hardly see them these days I remember seeing a few when I was little, wasn't What-a-mess based on an Afghan hound I loved those books and the telly programme.


Thats right Frank Muir wrote it.Thank goodness for the breeds sake they lost their popularity,the neglect these dogs suffered was terrible.We used to help to run a rescue for afghans in Scotland the state they were in when they came in to the rescue was terrible.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

HollyM said:


> Love the pic!:thumbup: Just when you think they can't be more of a little menace they go and prove you wrong!!


Holly I'm sure there is more mischief in the little lad but he will be waiting until I'm distracted and then wallop,a new chapter of Crazy Kitten will be revealed:lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

He gets more and more beautiful! Fab pics


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ChinaBlue said:


> He looks pretty chuffed with himself!


He was! He had been thinking about it for a few days then suddenly "I know how I get up there"flashed in his head,and the rest is history.:thumbup:Secretly I thought, good on you son,another challenge conquered.:thumbup:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

love raggie bi


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> love raggie bi


Yeah So Do I :thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> He gets more and more beautiful! Fab pics


Thank you .His charm and looks get him away with a lot but the fact that he has me wrapped round his paw is the "killer".He is hard work but that just makes him more"special"


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

buffie said:


> Thank you .His charm and looks get him away with a lot but the fact that he has me wrapped round his paw is the "killer".He is hard work but that just makes him more"special"


Sorry if you've already mentioned it (I have short memory span) but how old is he? He looks quite young x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hi .Meeko is 7months old ,He was a good bit younger in the pic in the sink


----------

